

AI that allows Mario to respond to vocal commands and act autonomously - Hooke
http://www.cnet.com/news/mario-develops-awareness-plays-his-own-game/

======
sctb
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=8906505](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=8906505)

